# Happy Hour at The Sir's



## Sir Vape (26/5/17)

Pop in every Friday for our HAPPY HOUR between 5:30pm - 6:30pm & get 10% off all juices in-store.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Sir Vape (2/6/17)

Don't forget to pull in every Friday for our 5:30 to 6:30pm Happy Hour


----------

